# Where do you live?



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

Just curious about the spread of folks around here. Every NE states seems pretty well represented with a concentration in the CT NY area. So I want to see if my perception is correct.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Just curious about the spread of folks around here. Every NE states seems pretty well represented with a concentration in the CT NY area. So I want to see if my perception is correct.



Directions:
Go down to the end of your street and make a right.  Then a left... ;-)

I live in Steezy CT.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Directions:
> Go down to the end of your street and make a right.  Then a left... ;-)



You live in the Hannaford?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> You live in the Hannaford?



Nope.  Not sure where the Hannaford is.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 27, 2007)

Boston, MA.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of my time is spent on Long Island.  Between December and April I spend 3.5-4.5 days in Roxbury, mostly at Plattekill Mountain but I like to venture out to other places.  I am actually in the process of moving to DC for a few months to work on the 911 memorial at the pentagon.  Cool job, great pay but my early season is shot.  Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in CT, but waaaaaaaaay over in the part of the state almost in RI (actually have a nice view of the hills of RI from my backyard on a clear day)


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2007)

down south in pennsyltucky


----------



## MarkC (Sep 27, 2007)

gorgonzola said:


> down south in pennsyltucky



Is that near north kentucsulvaina?


----------



## prisnah (Sep 27, 2007)

Mass. till Nov. 30th then it'll be maine.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 27, 2007)

Virgil NY


----------



## MrMagic (Sep 27, 2007)

Ct sigh for now  NH for a while


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2007)

Hunter NY - Representing the "SKILLZ"


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 27, 2007)

Moving to VT full time in two weeks. So no more dividing my time between VT and PA!!!


----------



## Buckeye Skier 1330 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm the lone outside the Norhteast vote so far. Here in the flatlands 20 miles southwest of Columbus.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 27, 2007)

Portland, ME - love it, love it, love it, though I wish I was a tad closer to the mountains.  Don't most of us though


----------



## Sky (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm in Douglas, Ma...so close to the RI border I could almost fall backward and land there.


----------



## dmc (Sep 27, 2007)

Buckeye Skier 1330 said:


> I'm the lone outside the Norhteast vote so far. Here in the flatlands 20 miles southwest of Columbus.




I've been in Columbus all week !!!  Sitting in the airport now....


----------



## Terry (Sep 27, 2007)

Fryeburg, Maine. Right on the NH border. Nice area.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2007)

Exit 15w


----------



## Sky (Sep 27, 2007)

Buckeye Skier 1330 said:


> I'm the lone outside the Norhteast vote so far. Here in the flatlands 20 miles southwest of Columbus.




Marrysville or environs?

I have a contractor in Dublin.  Nice out that way!


----------



## Sky (Sep 27, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Exit 15w



HEH!  My favorite.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 27, 2007)

In PA...which I guess is part of the mid-atlantic..no street cred for pennsyltucky on here...lol..I can be in Jersey in under 20 minutes though..garden state what what


----------



## tirolerpeter (Sep 27, 2007)

*Where do I live?*

I now live in Draper UT(I left LI this past March) .  I am a few minutes from SkiDog who lives in Sandy.  We are both about 20 minutes from Alta and Snowbird.  Hope you guys have a really great season in the east this year.  Hell, I hope we have a really great season on the west too!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2007)

tirolerpeter said:


> Hope you guys have a really great season in the east this year. Hell, I hope we have a really great season on the west too!


 
I've got both bases covered


----------



## ccskier (Sep 27, 2007)

Cape Cod, I try to differentiate myself from the Masshole stereotype.  Cape Codders are different.


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2007)

...in a crappy apartment... 

Oh, I'm sorry, we're not getting that specific?  

CT... dreaming of the Warren/Waitsfield area of VT, though.  Someday...


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2007)

*It's about a half'n'ar...*



MarkC said:


> Is that near north kentucsulvaina?



maybe thirty minutes....

(That was a true response from a local at a DQ a few years back in West Virginny on a trip to the Gauley River)


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

I grace the rolling hills of NE CT with my presence on a daily basis.  If that's what you mean.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

East of the Mississippi and North of the Mason/Dixie line...


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

bvibert said:


> East of the Mississippi and *North of the Mason/Dixie line...*



That's by far the most important part.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> That's by far the most important part.



Thanks for boldening (new word!  ) that part for me.  Definitely makes a big difference, that's why I added it...


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 27, 2007)

I live in Western Mass on the CT border near Springfield.  I work in Windsor, CT, just north of Hartford.  I spend most of my time during ski season in Vermont, with a preference for Northern VT.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 27, 2007)

Kennebunk,Me.  though, with the first and only STOP&SHOP in the whole State ,it now feels kinda like Massatwoshits.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 27, 2007)

severine said:


> CT... dreaming of the Warren/Waitsfield area of VT, though. Someday...


 
Yeah, but I hear that butthole husband of yours just wants to keep you pregnant and locked up at home. So, what dif does it make where you live? :lol:


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2007)

Well this didn't take long to get ugly.


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 28, 2007)

Kansas ;-)


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 28, 2007)

I've lived a couple blocks from here for the past 2 1/2 years:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, but I hear that butthole husband of yours just wants to keep you pregnant and locked up at home. So, what dif does it make where you live? :lol:



Good point Andy, thanks!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 28, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Good point Andy, thanks!


 
Notice, I didn't say barefoot and pregnant.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Notice, I didn't say barefoot and pregnant.



What am I, a Neanderthal?  I let her wear shoes that she makes out of old hair and straw... :roll:


----------



## nelsapbm (Sep 28, 2007)

Vermont - born and raised in the Kingdom, but live near Burlington now. No place I'd rather be.


----------



## severine (Sep 28, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, but I hear that butthole husband of yours just wants to keep you pregnant and locked up at home. So, what dif does it make where you live? :lol:


It's not like I'm chained to the wall.  I do get to go outside....sometimes.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 28, 2007)

E 42

I have a 1:1 scale map.


----------



## noski (Sep 28, 2007)

Mad River Valley


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2007)

In a van down by the river,,


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 28, 2007)

About 4 miles from Mt Sneaux


----------



## Vortex (Sep 28, 2007)

Work or mountains.  Boston or Maine.  Visit the pets and family opon occasion in NH.


----------



## hammer (Sep 28, 2007)

MA/NH border...don't like my commute but I'm within 2 hours of a number of NH ski areas and I can take advantage of tax free shopping.


----------



## Paul (Sep 28, 2007)

<---------------------


----------



## mattchuck2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Halfmoon, NY . . .

Probably not far from HPD . . . hey HPD, you should have a house party and invite me!  ;-)


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 29, 2007)

I live on the Westfield/ Southwick border (spit and you're in Suffield) and work in Hartford. The good part about my location is the lower taxes/cost of living as apposed to living in CT. The odd part about it (remember, I grew up in places like NYC, DC, Tokyo) is that the definition of "traffic" is, quite literally, to be stuck behind a tobacco tractor on Mountain Road. 6+ years and I'm still not quite used to that one yet...


----------



## smitty77 (Sep 30, 2007)

Athol, MA - Home to Starrett Tools and not much else.  Otherwise a butthole town sandwiched between the north end of the Quabbin and the NH line.  Houses are cheap though, and the surrounding hills are really peaceful.


----------



## Mark_151 (Oct 1, 2007)

Lemin-sta!


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 1, 2007)

smitty77 said:


> Athol, MA - Home to Starrett Tools and not much else.  Otherwise a butthole town sandwiched between the north end of the Quabbin and the NH line.  Houses are cheap though, and the surrounding hills are really peaceful.



My HR director gets a kick out of the fact that there's a town called "Athol".


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 1, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I live about as far south in Maine as one can get and still not be in NH .. come to think of it there are some people who do say I live in NH ..



That would make you the Whaleback Island Lighthouse keeper.


----------



## awf170 (Oct 2, 2007)

severine said:


> I do get to go outside....sometimes.




She has to do yard work every once in a while too.


And yeah, Lowell for college, in apartment with my friend, and Lynn for weekends with my family + work.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 3, 2007)

smitty77 said:


> Athol, MA - Home to Starrett Tools and not much else. Otherwise a butthole town sandwiched between the north end of the Quabbin and the NH line. Houses are cheap though, and the surrounding hills are really peaceful.


 
Isn't that where they filmed the Sequel movie to the "Columbo" series staring Peter Falk?  I think it was called "Falk in Athol"


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 3, 2007)

I still say that I live in MA but I guess maybe I shouldn't since I spend 8 months a year in VT.


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> only if I had a row boat ..



Tell the truth,Are you are one of the guys who buys all his beverages in N.H.thereby avoiding sales tax and redemption ?Gov. John Baldacci is offering amnesty if you fess up.
Just send your heartfelt confession with a check for several hundred dollars to the Secretary of State and all will be forgiven:flag:


----------



## bill2ski (Oct 3, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> This is the truth .. I have no need to cut an additional check to the Governor or am I in need of any tax amnesty. I pay all taxes owed whether it be income or sales. I send in a good amount in the form of the "use" tax when I file my income tax return. The use tax is the difference in percentage between any sales tax I pay in another state and Maine's. My vehicle is registered in Maine. There are many people who register their vehicles in NH to avoid paying taxes in Maine. I had a neighbor once I didn't get along with at all. They were renters and had their vehicles registered in NH for years. I didn't like them so I turned them in ... they moved soon after and that is all I have to say about that...



There is always someone trying to skirt the system. My brother In-law had a bottle redemp for his convenience store and a number of times, he or his staff , caught customers trying to redeem NH cans (mixed) with the rest of the legit ones,this became so frequent that he had to start refusing to take counted bags.Leading him to hire more sorters. Eventually, he gave up the whole thing and now only accepts empties that you purchased from his store. 
Somebody always ends up paying for the negligence of others. In this case it cost two guy's their jobs.:sad:


----------



## smitty77 (Oct 4, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Isn't that where they filmed the Sequel movie to the "Columbo" series staring Peter Falk?  I think it was called "Falk in Athol"


Sounds about right  - Kinda like roadrage after the dentist.  There are very few places on this earth whose name accurately describes them.  Athol is one.

Like all places in central Mass, our town is improving (though slowly).  All the folks that had to sell off the McMansions when their mortgages outgrew their paychecks are finding affordable, new/newer homes in a town with a low tax rate.  Coupled with the rumored arrival of a Market Basket and a Lowes, we may be poised on a turn-around.

Of course, in some places it will always be Athol.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 4, 2007)

mattchuck2 said:


> Halfmoon, NY . . .
> 
> Probably not far from HPD . . . hey HPD, you should have a house party and invite me!  ;-)



Satly's used to be one of my favorite places to eat.  Seafood salad boat pretty darn good.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lake Placid; I can see the scar on the backside of whiteface anytime the clouds don't have her covered.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> This is the truth .. I have no need to cut an additional check to the Governor or am I in need of any tax amnesty. I pay all taxes owed whether it be income or sales. I send in a good amount in the form of the "use" tax when I file my income tax return. The use tax is the difference in percentage between any sales tax I pay in another state and Maine's. My vehicle is registered in Maine. There are many people who register their vehicles in NH to avoid paying taxes in Maine. I had a neighbor once I didn't get along with at all. They were renters and had their vehicles registered in NH for years. I didn't like them so I turned them in ... they moved soon after and that is all I have to say about that...




I have no shame in buying stuff in New Hampshire as I'm there three days a week.  The taxes in Maine are absurd and a lot of it has to do with massive mismangement.  I personally put the bill together last fall for an 8 day DOT conference and most tax payers would be appalled at the amount of tax payers money that was spent.  I'm sure there was merit to the meeting, but do they deserve to use my money at $80 a whck for lobster bakes for 100 people three of those night or the $16 breakfasts and  lunches every day?  No this event had no sposors it was all tax payer money, oh and I might add tax exmpt ofcorse.

So, no, I don't feel bad in the slightest about saving $100 by purchasing a TV last week in NH.  Will I pay 'use' tax at the end of the year?  Sure, if they give it back when I move to NH next fall.  I love Portland, love Maine, but the state completely rips off its citizens and it's gov't is an economic joke.   I only wish like your neighbors I had the fore thought to register my vehicle at my brothers NH address.  $410 in excise tax for the privilige of living and driving in Maine?  give me a break.  The 20 cents a gallon more you pay on gasoline isn't enough?

So, HECK NO, I have no shame in buying whatever I can in NH.


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm in a similar situation...since I live on the MA/NH border, I do a lot of shopping in NH, as much for convenience as for the sales tax savings.

I pay more than my fair share in income and property taxes...I don't have any guilts about buying high ticket items in NH.   For the most part, anything really big has to be delivered, and in that case the store collects the sales tax.  Otherwise, I just fill out the use tax portion when I file my income taxes and leave it at that.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 4, 2007)

Leave NH the way it is tax wise. We do need a good school funding program. Getting political here.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2007)

Bob R said:


> Getting political here.



It's getting there.  Lets keep this thread non-political, please guys...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry for my sway towards something a tad political - just paid a ridiculous excise tax on my car this morning.  As I said, I do love Maine.  I'll go as far as to say Portland is my favorit place I've ever lived, but the numbers don't add up as well for me and the lady as well as they would in NH. So fall 2008, Newmarket, NH here we come


----------



## hammer (Oct 4, 2007)

deadheadskier said:


> sorry for my sway towards something a tad political - just paid a ridiculous excise tax on my car this morning.  As I said, I do love Maine.  I'll go as far as to say Portland is my favorit place I've ever lived, but the numbers don't add up as well for me and the lady as well as they would in NH. So fall 2008, Newmarket, NH here we come


Doesn't NH have a tax on vehicle registrations?  They just don't call it an excise tax...

As far as the "excise tax" is concerned, the best way to cut that one down is to drive an old clunker...my MA excise taxes aren't that bad but my cars are 7 and 10 years old.

Just to clarify...
discussions about what taxes are is OK?
discussions about how taxes are used is political?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Hey  .. we will be almost neighbors then .. welcome to the neighborhood.  I lived lived in South Portland, near the CG base, for a few years before I moved to Kittery. I really like the Portsmouth area, as much as I did when I was living in the Portland area.. I think you will feel the same way too.



I'm certain you can be nice 


I really enjoy Portsmouth and do a lot of work in that town.  If the housing costs weren't so high, I would love living there.  Newmarket is close enough and as is my namesake, live music is a huge passion of mine and Newmarket has one of the best clubs in the Northeast - the Stonechurch, so that's a big draw for the girlfriend and I.  Other benefits include she grew up in Rochester and has a ton of family in the area.  So, a couple of years from now there will be ample baby sitters if things keep going in the direction they are between her and I.


----------



## ChileMass (Oct 8, 2007)

I live in Mass about a half-hour southeast of Wawa, which is the closest "decent" skiing.  The area is called MetroWest and is a good place to raise kids.  Nice leafy suburban towns, good schools, big soccer fields, you get the picture.  

If I was single and could live anywhere in the NE, it would be hard to choose.  

Love Boston and Manhattan, but I'd go crazy in a short time.  

Near a city - either Boston North Shore, outside Portland or lower Hudson Valley.   
Near skiing - either North Conway or somewhere between Montpelier and Burlington.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 13, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I'm in CT, but waaaaaaaaay over in the part of the state almost in RI (actually have a nice view of the hills of RI from my backyard on a clear day)


 
I'm in SW R.I.  just down the road from Voluntown CT.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Along the Canadian Border on the St Lawrence River about an hr  south of Ottawa and VERY  near the 1000 Islands 

 It is about  as far north as one can go in New York State  . We're more like Canada than the US


----------



## powderman (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm in NW CT


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Allentown...but I'm moving to Whitehall..I'm gonna get out da hood!!!


----------



## Paul (Aug 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Allentown...but I'm moving to Whitehall..I'm gonna get out da hood!!!



Well Steeze is gettin' out of Allentown...
And even though he acts like a clown...
All the chicks there are really hooooooos
Blowin' their coke
Right up their nose...
And he's gettin' out of Allentown.




Thank you, try the veal....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Along the Canadian Border on the St Lawrence River about an hr  south of Ottawa and VERY  near the 1000 Islands
> 
> It is about  as far north as one can go in New York State  . We're more like Canada than the US



Canada Ehhh...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 13, 2008)

Paul said:


> Well Steeze is gettin' out of Allentown...
> And even though he acts like a clown...
> All the chicks there are really hooooooos
> Blowin' their coke
> ...



Feel good to get out da A
Drive my 3-wood out da A
Might mob the A
Hit up WaWa O.K.
Then back to my new crib no Valet
Eating Baloney on my Balconey
Take my dates to Shoneys
Or Nathens for a Coney
Cause I be mad Trendy
Parking lot pimping at Wendys
Order up a frosty
Drive-through honey being like GSS is the Boss see
Like Tony Danza
Packing more heat than Bonanza
Slingshot in my fanny pack
Ballin hitting up Perkins for some flapjacks
Posted up like a Thumbtack
That's it for my dumb rap..


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 30, 2010)

Milton, MA (borders Boston directly) then come next Sunday, Amherst, MA


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 30, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Portland, ME - love it, love it, love it, though I wish I was a tad closer to the mountains.  Don't most of us though



NH seacoast now.  Love it more than Portland


----------



## mondeo (Aug 30, 2010)

I like to keep my location private.


----------



## severine (Aug 31, 2010)

mondeo said:


> I like to keep my location private.


Ha. Good one.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2010)

Sky said:


> I'm in Douglas, Ma...so close to the RI border I could almost fall backward and land there.



Your height gives you an unnatural advantage with that game though... 

EDIT: Didn't realize I was responding to a post from so long ago... sorry about that.

On topic: Lowell, MA

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, who dug this one up?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2010)

WJenness said:


> EDIT: Didn't realize I was responding to a post from so long ago... sorry about that.



No biggie, it's all good.

I live in a state of confusion.


----------



## WJenness (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, who dug this one up?



I blame SkiNEwhere...:lol:

-w


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2010)

WJenness said:


> I blame SkiNEwhere...:lol:
> 
> -w



I think he's got a serious Jones right now. Most active poster of the last couple weeks.

I still live in MA.


----------



## hammer (Aug 31, 2010)

Same as it's been for the past 15 years.


----------



## WakeboardMom (Aug 31, 2010)

Interesting that this thread popped up this week.  I'm about to pass papers yet again on the lake property.  I'll have new partners.  My brother-in-law is selling his share to us and two of my kids.  It'll be the third time I buy a piece of this property.  : )

I still have to spend most of my time 2 hours south of there.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 31, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, who dug this one up?



Me:grin: Just browsing old posts and though this one would get some responces

Yes, I am jonesing!


----------



## x10003q (Aug 31, 2010)

Northeast corner of NJ about 18 miles north of the Empire State Building.


----------

